# How British people greet you at the airport



## Northerner (May 8, 2012)

http://www.wimp.com/britishpeople/

Happens every time!


----------



## Davmii (May 8, 2012)

*Love it*

Wish I could get involved in one of those events, it looks like so much fun !!!


----------



## HelenP (Jun 19, 2012)

Being part of a flashmob is on my bucket list!

xx


----------

